# Hsu Research ULS-15 vs Epik Empire



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking at buying a sub the HSU is used the Epik is new.....what do you guys think I'm just now getting back into this
Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to give me...My first post so be gentle...lol


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Doc,
To give a little more info on this to everyone I am running Onkyo 906,DIY front R/L 2)peerless 8" 1)Peerless 4" 1)Morrel Tweeter in a wwmt design, a NHT M6 for center, NHT Super Ones for surround. The room size is not relevant because I am living in an apartment while looking for a new house. I have between $800 to $1000 to spend and Im open to anything


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, ru4au!

The ULS-15 is best used in multiples. I would expect a single Empire to fare better than a single ULS-15.

Other contenders in your price range are the SVS PB12-NSD and CHT 18.1


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Im going with the Epik going to order this week..I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

On paper, the epik has twice the surface area, but based on what i've seen it's got some aggressive filtering of the bottom end, with more focus on midbass SPL. The HSU is designed more for that infrasonic, and has a lot of throw. 

So it comes down to extension down low vs up high SPL.

To get both, get multiples of the HSU. This will also give superior frequency response in-room which might lead to better perceived bass definition.


----------

